# Poudriere does not list updated ports using svn+https method



## Rasaki Temidire (Nov 5, 2018)

Hello,

I have poudriere installed and working well and absolutely love it.

Last week I decided to change the method for updating the poudriere ports tree to "svn+https".  Now when I update the ports tree, I do not see a listing of the ports that have been modified.


```
rasaki@noora:~ % doas poudriere ports -u
[00:00:00] Updating portstree "default" with svn+https... done
```

Am I missing an option?  Is there some log where I should be looking to determine what ports have been updated?


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Nov 6, 2018)

Please try to add `-v` option.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2018)

Since you use SVN, you can check the directory itself; `svnlite info /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default` (assuming you're using the default directories).


----------



## Rasaki Temidire (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks for the responses.  

Using the _*-v*_ option worked well _dlegrand_.  


```
rasaki@noora:~ % doas poudriere ports -v -u
[00:00:00] Updating portstree "default" with svn+https...Updating '/poudriere/ports/default':
A    /poudriere/ports/default/devel/clixon/files
U    /poudriere/ports/default/net/rtg/Makefile
U    /poudriere/ports/default/net/slurm/Makefile
...
```


_SirDirce, _your svnlite option also gave great top level info.


```
rasaki@noora:~ % /usr/bin/svnlite info /poudriere/ports/default
Path: /poudriere/ports/default
Working Copy Root Path: /poudriere/ports/default
URL: https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head
Relative URL: ^/head
Repository Root: https://svn.freebsd.org/ports
Repository UUID: 35697150-7ecd-e111-bb59-0022644237b5
Revision: 484408
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: mat
Last Changed Rev: 484408
Last Changed Date: 2018-11-07 12:24:10 -0800 (Wed, 07 Nov 2018)
```


----------

